# Need secret spot remover !!



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

Any secret recipes out there?? I wont tell anyone 
most of the spots I am having a hard time with are food/grease stains on the front of shirts where SOMEONE in the family (not me, well, maybe sometimes me ) cant eat anything without getting it all over them. from a small bite of fried fish to a blob of chocolate pudding, to salad dressing...any spot removers that I can try?? I have been using spray n wash but sometimes that doesnt work right away


----------



## Tilly (Oct 16, 2007)

I like to use baking soda or cornstarch on greasy stains. Just rub some on the spot, work thru, let sit for a bit ( sometimes up to a day, I hate doing laundry) and wash like normal. I wash everything in cold water and line dry. If I find a spot after line drying, usually on Hubby's shirt that he forgot to tell me had a spot, I just wet the spot with cold water, and use the same process. DON'T but it in the dryer unless you KNOW the spot is out, it will set the stain. Good luck!!!

Tilly


----------



## Clementine (Dec 21, 2006)

The best thing I have found for greasy stains is called "Goo Gone". You can usually find it in the cleaning section. I just squirt a little on the spot, rub gently and toss it in the wash. It has never failed me. Ajax dish detergent, the orange one, is also good for many stains. It costs about $1 for a bottle. It is amazing on stains, much better than spray and wash in my opinion. I make my own laundry detergent, but always keep these two things on hand.


----------



## moongirl (May 19, 2006)

I have been using the spray and wash with resolve. Works better than anything else I have ever tried.


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

For a couple of years now, I've been using All Liquid Laundry Detergent. Pour some on the spot, then rub it in with your hands. Go to the next spot and do the same. Leave it be for at least 10 or 20 minutes, then wash as usual.

I have also used Fels-Naptha bar soap successfully. You can find this bar soap in the Laundry Aisle of your grocery store. It's inexpensive. Method: wet the blouse where the stain is. Then rub in the Fels-Naptha. Rub, rub, rub. Then launder as usual.

Good luck!

And remember, whenever you have a stain in your clothing, DO NOT dry the garment in the dryer because that tends to set the stain!


----------



## aaronwesley94 (May 23, 2008)

DAWN DISH LIQUID WORKS WONDERS! I had several shirts that had cooking grease on them, but then I rubbed some Dawn in them and scrubbed with a brush. I then rinsed the shirts with vinegar and washed as usual. Volia!


----------



## elliemaeg (May 1, 2005)

I don't know how it happens but my tshirts end up with grease spots on them all the time. I think I am being careful but they end up with spots anyway. What I do is soak them in detergent and oxyclean overnight and that does the trick.


----------



## RVcook (Mar 29, 2008)

I like the Spray 'n Wash Stain Stick. Treat now, wash later. Works great and lasts a really long time.

RVcook


----------



## connie in WV (May 13, 2002)

Don't freak out...try Brake Cleaner, you know in a spray can, for cars. A mechanic recommended it to me when a pen exploded on my car carpet. I started using it on clothes as well.


----------



## debik70 (Jun 25, 2008)

I swear by Zout. It really works, much better than spray n wash.


----------



## Seagrape (Aug 4, 2008)

I first spray the spot with water and ammonia (2-3 Tbsp. ammonia in a spray bottle), then sprinkle boric acid powder (available from pharmacies) on the spot, then rub with Fels Naptha (available online if not in your local grocery store) and then spray again with the ammonia/water spray. Works great. 

Agree with DON'T DRY IN THE DRYER. What I do is put clothes in the dryer for 5-7 minutes, take them out, shake them and hang on hangers on a bar I installed in the laundry room. They dry pretty much wrinkle-free, especially the knits and there is no shrinkage. Smooth out jeans and hang on a hanger as you would if they were hanging in the closet. I rarely have to iron anything using this method.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

zout is the best thing ive tried. soilove isn't bad either.


----------



## Miss Lynne (May 10, 2002)

I just use a dry bar of white soap. Rub it on the stain and that's it. I do it right away and let it sit in the hamper until laundry day.


----------



## sparkysarah (Dec 4, 2007)

I second the dish soap. I have thrown so many shirts away over the years because I thought it was impossible to get grease stains out. If it gets it off dishes why not clothes? Even shirts that have been washed and dried several times....put any liquid dish soap on it, work it in and throw in the wash. I am currently using some real cheap stuff and it works great. Shirt comes out looking new. I learned this just a couple of weeks ago and now have a lot fewer work shirts.


----------



## dragonfly65 (Sep 29, 2002)

I agree with the Dawn dish detergent. Even dried in the dryer stains will come out. I just rub some into the grease stain and throw it in the washer. I've had some really bad ones on heavy cotten that took a couple times in hot water to get out, but I did get them out. 

My husband can't seem to eat a meal without getting grease on his work shirts - found the last stain this week on his dress shirt AFTER I had ironed the collar and sleeves. I hate ironing so I was a bit miffed.


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

You might also try the ,,hand Goop... that garages use for their mechanics to clean their hands...give it a try !!!


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

I have sprayed WD40 on grease stains on clothes and wash normally and the stains are gone. Also hairspray works wonders on getting ink or haircolor oout of clothes.


----------

